# Ruger 44 magnum carbine



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 15, 2011)

My new gun came in. It one of the earlier models with the original william peep sight.
Sometime in it's life the pistol grip was reshaped and a grip cap added.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 15, 2011)

That a cool looking gun!!!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 15, 2011)

who ever re-shaped the stock did a good job. I wasn't sure if it was origanl from the pictures.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice, a perfect deer gun for the brush.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2011)

ray55classic said:


> Very nice, a perfect deer gun for the brush.


I bought it with the hope that Illinois will let us use pistol rounds for deer hunting. 
Until then it's one of my many hog guns.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 19, 2011)

What do they allow ,shotguns only for deer ? and then centerfire rifles are legal on hogs ? Sounds like typical bureaucratic BS, how ridiculous and what a pain in the butt!!! Well the Ruger will be a dang good hog rifle ,anyways...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 20, 2011)

Shotguns with slugs plugged mag, Muzzle-loaders and Handguns for deer. Anything for coyotes including centerfire rifles and large capacity magazines. Not many hogs in northern Illinois.


----------



## ray55classic (Mar 20, 2011)

lckstkn2smknbrls, While I can understand limiting deer to the firearms you mentioned in populated areas, to then turn around and allow hipowered rifles to hunt coyotes or anything for that matter in the same areas is stupid on their part. Of course I'd never bring that point up to those idiots or they'll ban hipowers entirely. I'm fortunant Tx allows anything but rimfires for deer. To change the subject I wish you'd come down and help with these dang hogs down here we have way more than we need and they are a real nuisance to ranchers,farmers,gardeners and most recently suburban homeowners.They multiply very rapidly!! Your .44mag would get a good workout on them!!


----------

